# Three Rare bird's (More image's added)



## John Starkey (6 Jun 2011)

Hi All, i had to show you these quite rare bird's for the uk,they come here from europe and west africa to breed,then return home to over winter,
Male Pied Fly catcher





Male Red start




Female Red start



Male Pied Flycatcher



Male Pied Fly catcher



Female Redstart




And a good old Nuthatch





hope you liked them,

John.


----------



## foxfish (6 Jun 2011)

*Re: Three Rare bird's*

Yes I like them


----------



## spyder (6 Jun 2011)

*Re: Three Rare bird's*

Very nice images. Crisp, sharp and great DoF. I like them too.


----------



## nayr88 (6 Jun 2011)

*Re: Three Rare bird's*

lovely pictures john.

i know nothing about birds, but i really like that last one, he looks really 'scrappy'


----------



## Ian Holdich (6 Jun 2011)

*Re: Three Rare bird's*

great pics John, 1 and 3 could be construed as Sparrows!


----------



## Johno2090 (7 Jun 2011)

*Re: Three Rare bird's*

SPARROWS!!! >.< You can't say that!

Great pics


----------



## Stu Worrall (7 Jun 2011)

*Re: Three Rare bird's*

lol @sparrows!  great shots john, ever the increasing bird expert photographer!

Ive sent you a mail to your fsmail account re the dartford warbler you asked about.


----------



## John Starkey (7 Jun 2011)

*Re: Three Rare bird's*

Thank's Stu   ,

john.


----------



## Themuleous (9 Jun 2011)

*Re: Three Rare bird's*

John, John, John. When _will_ you see sense and give me that 500mm of yours, you're clearly not using it properly if this is the best you can do  .

Sam


----------



## George Farmer (9 Jun 2011)

*Re: Three Rare bird's*

Incredible mate.


----------



## John Starkey (9 Jun 2011)

*Re: Three Rare bird's*



			
				Themuleous said:
			
		

> John, John, John. When _will_ you see sense and give me that 500mm of yours, you're clearly not using it properly if this is the best you can do  .
> 
> Sam



You may be right Sam,these were taken with my 100-400mm is L,hand held at 400mm,

Thanks for the comment's 

John.


----------



## Simon D (10 Jun 2011)

*Re: Three Rare bird's*

Brilliant photos John, just brilliant,  more please....


----------



## Simon D (10 Jun 2011)

*Re: Three Rare bird's*



			
				nayr88 said:
			
		

> lovely pictures john.
> 
> i know nothing about birds, but i really like that last one, he looks really 'scrappy'



He's a she!!


----------



## Mark Evans (11 Jun 2011)

*Re: Three Rare bird's*

John, you keep on doing it mate!

Not just brilliant pictures, but for me, just finding these birds, then photographing them is the most impressive part


----------



## LondonDragon (11 Jun 2011)

*Re: Three Rare bird's*



			
				Mark Evans said:
			
		

> Not just brilliant pictures, but for me, just finding these birds, then photographing them is the most impressive part


Have to agree with Mark, well done John


----------



## John Starkey (11 Jun 2011)

Thank's guy's,i do try hard and i can tell you i spend hour's and hour's sat in the country side,but the peace and quiet is awesome,and some of the place's i go especially in wale's is just breath taking, 

John.


----------



## LondonDragon (13 Jun 2011)

Shame you live so far John, would love to join you in one of these trips, my 400mm wouldn't be able to compete with yours but would be a good experience


----------



## Greenview (16 Jun 2011)

These are great, John. Do you do a lot of bird photography?


----------

